# Natural Instinct



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

We just started Alfie on natural instinct which he absolutely loves. The puppy range is very limited though. He is almost 8 months old - at what age can he start having the adult version which seems to have more variety?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

There's no difference in the puppy and adult food except that is ground slightly finer as far as I'm aware. When I got Remy I called NI to ask as I didn't want to have an adult and a puppy box both defrosted in the fridge and they said it was fine to use adult food for puppies so I fed Remy adult food as soon as I got her at 8 weeks. The only exception is the working mixes that have added vitamin C that shouldn't be given to puppies - not sure at what point they can be fed working mixes but it is a lot cheaper as it is VAT free so worth a call to NI to check. Remy is just coming up to 1 year and has the working mix when I have one defrosted.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I started giving Buddy some of the adult food from around 7 mths after i spoke to the lady at NI,also when he was a year old i started giving him some of the working food as there are more flavours and at this point he was also doing a lot of agility ,i only buy a few tubs in my order per month so he dosnt have that much.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I used adult NI for Rosie when she was 6 months and working from when she was 10 months old. if you want to stick to the puppy food NI have just introduced working puppy with no added vitamin C, strangely it's more expensive than the normal puppy food, but check out the ingredients.
http://www.naturalinstinct.com/working-dogs-puppy/


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I think we will try some of the adult ones for variety.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

They also now do a working puppy....I give Ted this plus the normal puppy and bits of whatever adult version Betty is having.


----------

